# Dura Ace Crankset Deal



## gnr0385 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just picked up a Dura Ace 7800 crankset at Cynergy in Santa Monica for $240, which is even cheaper than the I could find anywhere online. They have a few left. Just thought I would share.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

gnr0385 said:


> Just picked up a Dura Ace 7800 crankset at Cynergy in Santa Monica for $240, which is even cheaper than the I could find anywhere online. They have a few left. Just thought I would share.


What size? I need 180's


----------



## gnr0385 (Jan 20, 2009)

good question. i got a 175 but i didn't see what other sizes they had. there were probably about 3 or 4 in the case. their number is 3108571500 if you want to call and check.


----------

